# Property Grid für java?



## Uzzer (22. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

gibts sowas für java?

http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/Upload...arp11302005004139AM/PropertyGridInCSharp.aspx


----------



## Wildcard (22. Sep 2008)

Eclipse hat soetwas, Netbeans hat sowetwas,... Es finden sich sicherlich auch irgendwo Standalone Implementierungen. Wenn nicht, mach doch einfach eine und stell sie Online. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk...


----------



## Uzzer (22. Sep 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse hat soetwas, Netbeans hat sowetwas,... Es finden sich sicherlich auch irgendwo Standalone Implementierungen. Wenn nicht, mach doch einfach eine und stell sie Online. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk...



ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das eclipse property grid components anbietet.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2008)

http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-Tabbed-Properties/tabbed_properties_view.html


----------



## Uzzer (24. Sep 2008)

habe das hier gefunden:

http://www.java2s.com/Open-Source/J...d-common/com.l2fprod.common.propertysheet.htm

doch da ist keine Anleitung dabei wie ich das propertygrid aufbaue... dämlich...

Ein ProperSheetPanel habe ich erstellt, doch wie füge ich Zeilen und Kategorien hinzu??


----------



## tuxedo (25. Sep 2008)

Ein wenig Kombinationsvermögen, und man kommt auf http://l2fprod.com/

Dort sollten sich die von dir gesuchten Infos finden lassen ..

- Alex


----------



## Uzzer (25. Sep 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein wenig Kombinationsvermögen, und man kommt auf http://l2fprod.com/
> 
> Dort sollten sich die von dir gesuchten Infos finden lassen ..
> 
> - Alex


 den link kannte natürlich, daher hab ich ja die jar files... mir gehts darum, dass keine anleitung/tutorial dabei ist. Nur ne blöde api die schlecht beschrieben ist. siehe 1. post.


----------



## Uzzer (25. Sep 2008)

Uzzer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein ProperSheetPanel habe ich erstellt, doch wie füge ich Zeilen und Kategorien hinzu??


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2008)

AFAIK gibt/gab es Sourcecode samples (zum runterladen?). Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es auch eine APIDoc dazu.

Und wenn das alles nichts hilft weil es einfach nirgends dokumentiert ist (was sich dann in den letzten 2 Jahren geändert hätte), dann hilft nur noch den Entwickler fragen. Der wird darüber, verglichen zu allen anderen auf diesem Planeten (wozu dieses Forum auch zählt), wohl am besten bescheid wissen und Support geben können ;-)

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Uzzer (26. Sep 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AFAIK gibt/gab es Sourcecode samples (zum runterladen?). Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es auch eine APIDoc dazu.
> 
> Und wenn das alles nichts hilft weil es einfach nirgends dokumentiert ist (was sich dann in den letzten 2 Jahren geändert hätte), dann hilft nur noch den Entwickler fragen. Der wird darüber, verglichen zu allen anderen auf diesem Planeten (wozu dieses Forum auch zählt), wohl am besten bescheid wissen und Support geben können ;-)
> 
> ...


in der apidoc steht nix außer ne ansammlung von methoden/klassen ohne sinnvolle Beschreibung der Anwendung.  :bloed:


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2008)

Na dann weisst du jetzt ja was zu tun ist ...


----------



## Uzzer (26. Sep 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na dann weisst du jetzt ja was zu tun ist ...


 wenn ich bedenke, dass die JGrid Dokumentation von JIDE 100 Seiten hat, erscheint mir deine Antwort unpassend.


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2008)

Ich zitier mich nochmal eben schnell:



> Und wenn das alles nichts hilft weil es einfach nirgends dokumentiert ist (was sich dann in den letzten 2 Jahren geändert hätte), dann hilft nur noch den Entwickler fragen. Der wird darüber, verglichen zu allen anderen auf diesem Planeten (wozu dieses Forum auch zählt), wohl am besten bescheid wissen und Support geben können



Nebenbei: Lesen hat noch niemandem geschadet. 

- Alex


----------

